# Help, Alcohol/Tobacco after Cortisone Injection?



## DistantFellow (Nov 1, 2006)

Howdy,

I have two passions in life: Mountain Biking and drinking beer... Unfortunately knee troubles been keeping me off the bike, but today I got a cortisone injection in the inflamed joint in my knee, does anyone know if it's safe to drink beer and smoke cigarettes after the injection? It's been about two hours since I got the shot. 


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Trouble Maker (Mar 19, 2007)

You could ask your doctor?


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

????


----------



## Mrwhlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Why the hell not? You're already smoking, so it's clear you don't care about dying a little faster.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

If you start getting the DTs, it's imperative that you drink ASAP.


----------



## DistantFellow (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh never mind... It's just that today's my day off and I usually like to lie back and swig...

Just wish me luck that the cortisone works and I'm back on the bike and off of cigarettes.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

DistantFellow really needs your help.

He wants to attend college in Durango. He is obviously underage to drink and might even be to smoke. Plus he is injury prone.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend sending any urine samples to French labs after a cortisone shot and alcohol.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I would stay away from cortisone injections, they are a short term solution to a long term problem, and will only calcify and cause larger problems down the road.
Drink and smoke as you like.


----------

